# Aires - Sat Nav downloads



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Anyone recommend a download for Garmin Sat Nav covering French aires? Any other useful downloads and advice on installation? Many thanks. David


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

parkmoy said:


> Anyone recommend a download for Garmin Sat Nav covering French aires? Any other useful downloads and advice on installation? Many thanks. David


Yep, all here ....................

http://www.i-campingcar.fr/gps.htm

Ray.


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

That's ideal but what does anyone click onto to download and is it only in French or is there an English POI site for Aires please.


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

As for other downloads - for campsites there is only one bible

http://archiescampings.eu/eng1/

Self explanatory, in English, used it for the past few years and never been let down.

Cheers, Roger


----------



## deejayh (Sep 29, 2009)

tonyblake said:


> That's ideal but what does anyone click onto to download and is it only in French or is there an English POI site for Aires please.


Totally agree! Wee bit awkward if you cannot speak/read French!!

Must be some where else to download all French Aires for 2011!
Help
Dave


----------



## TonyandJane (Dec 22, 2010)

you could try Ryan & Mels blog.

(Follow the link)

We are in France now & it has been a graet help with all the Aries & campsites for our Garmin.

Jane & Tony.

www.doyourdream.co.uk


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Campingcar Infos has a set of POI files free to download.

There are different sets for checked and non-checked public or privately run Aires, Aires on Motorways, Aires adjoining campsites etc.

You may need to run these files through a translator, in order to convert them into the garmin format, but there are free POI converters out there.

There's nothing particularly in French in the POI files themselves - you just get a set of icons that appear at the relevant point on your satnav.

@RogerAndHeather: +1 for Archie's - over 10,000 campsites in France listed. Invaluable.

Morph.


----------

